# pratfall



## Alexandra (May 13, 2009)

Τα λεξικά λένε "πέσιμο με τον κώλο" ή "κωλοκάτσιμο". Έχουμε καμιά άλλη τέτοια λέξη; Δεν θέλω τη μεταφορική απόδοση, δείχνει ανθρώπους που γλιστράνε πάνω σε κάτι και βροντάνε κάτω με τον κώλο.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 13, 2009)

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη νομίζω το λένε "έφαγα ένα μπίστο", "έφαγα ένα σαούλι" και "αγόρασα ένα οικόπεδο"


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2009)

Το οικόπεδο θα το καταλάβουν όλοι, να είσαι σίγουρη


----------



## Katerina_A (May 13, 2009)

Υπάρχει και η γενικότερα χρησιμοποιούμενη "σαβούρτα", αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι αποκλειστικά το κωλοκάτσιμο.


----------



## paraskevi (May 13, 2009)

Υπάρχει και το "τρώω σαβούρα", ή "σαβουριάζομαι".


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Καλημέρα. «Σαβουριάζομαι», όπως λέτε, είναι γενικά το «γκρεμοτσακίζομαι». Αλλά λύστε μου μια απορία: η _σαβούρτα_ είναι η βορειοελλαδική εκδοχή της _σαβούρας_; Γιατί, στο πρώτο εύρημα του Γκουγκλ γράφει : «Μεγάλη σαβούρτα σε λέω!». :)


----------



## crystal (May 13, 2009)

Χαχα, προφανώς, γιατί κι εγώ μια ζωή έτσι το ήξερα. ;)
Με πολλά νεύρα, λέγεται και σαβούρντα.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

+1 στη βορειοελλαδίτικη βερσιόν _σαβούρ(ν)τα_, και με υπεραστισμό _σαβούρδα_ (πρβλ. _αγιουβέρδα_)


----------



## Katerina_A (May 13, 2009)

Εγώ δεν είμαι και ο αντικειμενικότερος κριτής, αλλά το ξέρω "_σαβούρτα_" (και "_σαβούρντα_" που λέει η Κρύσταλ). Μάλλον το κόλλησα έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια διαμονής στη Θεσσαλονίκη.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2009)

Εγώ το ξέρω και σαβούρδα και σαβούρα και δεν είμαι από βορρά, είμαι καλά, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 13, 2009)

Μου άρεσε το οικόπεδο -ήξερα το απλό κτηματομεσιτικό.
Στο νότο λέμε πέφτω πυγηδόν.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 13, 2009)

Δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ και να δω ποιοι άλλοι ξέρουν το σκορδομπούλισμα (συν. της σαβούρας, γκρεμοτσάκισμα)


----------



## Katerina_A (May 13, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ το ξέρω και σαβούρδα και σαβούρα και δεν είμαι από βορρά, είμαι καλά, γιατρέ μου;



Μάλλον εσύ είσαι της συνομοταξίας της αγιουρβέδα, που είπε και ο Ζάζουλας.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 13, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> Δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ και να δω ποιοι άλλοι ξέρουν το σκορδομπούλισμα (συν. της σαβούρας, γκρεμοτσάκισμα)



Πού το λένε αυτό; Στο νότο;
Επίσης, ξέρει κανείς από πού προκύπτει αυτό το πρώτο συνθετικό με το σκόρδο; Διότι υπάρχει και η _*σκορδο*καΐλα_, ως γνωστόν.


----------



## crystal (May 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> και με υπεραστισμό _σαβούρδα_ (πρβλ. _αγιουβέρδα_)



Όπως λέει κι ένας φίλος, «με το μπαρδόν, μανδάμ, μου τσαλακώσατε το πέτο».


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2009)

επίσης:
_έφαγα χύμα_ (το μέρος του σώματος που χρησίμευσε ως σύστημα προσγείωσης:) δεν προσδιορίζεται)
ή ειδικότερα:
_έσκασα με τον κώλο_ (ή όποιο άλλο μέρος του σώματος χρησίμευσε ως σύστημα προσγείωσης)
αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι η Alexandra θέλει να αποφύγει τη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης λέξης, οπότε...


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

Δεδομένου ότι τα μαλακά = το κάτω μέρος του ανθρώπινου κορμού, «έπεσε με τα μαλακά» (για να μην προκληθεί σύγχυση με τη φράση «έπεσε _στα_ μαλακά» — εκτός κι αν είναι υπουργός ή βουλευτής).


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> εκτός κι αν είναι υπουργός ή βουλευτής


Ή γενικός γραμματέας υπουργείου.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2009)

La usurpadora said:


> ποιοι άλλοι ξέρουν το σκορδομπούλισμα



Αυτό δεν είναι που μετά βάζεις σκόρδα για να ξεπρηστεί;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ή γενικός γραμματέας υπουργείου.


:)
Εκεί η φράση είναι: την έπεσε στα μαλακά.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το «κωλοκάτσιμο» δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το _κολοκάτσι_, που είναι πιο γνωστό σαν _*κολοκάσι*_, και που προ καιρού (δεν γράφω «προκαιρού», μη με περιλάβει πάλι ο Στάθης — όπως άλλωστε δεν ξαναγράφω Stathis) έμαθα ότι λέγεται *taro*.


----------



## psifio (May 13, 2009)

Κάτω λέμε «σκάω κάτω σαν καρπούζι» (με το χαρακτηριστικό πλαφ, φυσικά), αλλά δεν είναι πολύ οικονομικό, δυστυχώς.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 13, 2009)

psifio said:


> Κάτω λέμε «σκάω κάτω σαν καρπούζι» (με το χαρακτηριστικό πλαφ, φυσικά), αλλά δεν είναι πολύ οικονομικό, δυστυχώς.


Και άμα δεν κάνεις και καλό πλαφ, να σου πούνε και "μάπα το καρπούζι".


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το «κωλοκάτσιμο» δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το _κολοκάτσι_, που είναι πιο γνωστό σαν _*κολοκάσι*_, και που προ καιρού (δεν γράφω «προκαιρού», μη με περιλάβει πάλι ο Στάθης — όπως άλλωστε δεν ξαναγράφω Stathis) έμαθα ότι λέγεται *taro*.


 
υπάρχει και το _κωλοκάτσι_: η επιφάνεια του καθίσματος που έρχεται σε επαφή με την έδρα μας. Χρησιμοποιείται πια κυρίως για πρόσθετα εξαρτήματα (μαξιλαράκια, φελιζόλ σε κερκίδες, πανωφόρια ή άλλα είδη ρουχισμού όταν δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο) που χρησιμεύουν ως buffer μεταξύ των _μαλακών_ μας και του σκληρού καθίσματος, αλλά και για τα διακοσμητικά καλύμματα των καθισμάτων.

Ενδιαφέρον το κολοκάτσι, δεν το ήξερα, αλλά τώρα θέλω να το δοκιμάσω. Δυστυχώς, μου πέφτει μακριά η Ικαρία όπου κατά παράδοση τρώγεται, όπως διαβάζω...


----------

